# Pacu or Piranha?



## arson1981 (May 10, 2004)

Could someone please help me distinguish this fish? I have only seen full grown piranha's on exhibit. Friend gave me these two fish. They are about 2.5 to 3" and love live feeders. I seen a tank full of them make a massacre of some goldfish. Very skiddish, hide in the corner of the tank and don't like the lights. They have little pointed teeth. It is really hard to find piranha's here, so I tend to think they are pacu's. Please help me.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

100% Pacus....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: red belly pacu's


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes they are Pacu

At least they where free


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Grow'em out and eat them.









Just don't turn them loose.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> Grow'em out and eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

definatly pacu


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

YUP ITS A PACU MAKES FOR A GOOD DITHER FISH


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hey now... do pacu taste good? I hear these fish are some good eatin...

course people eat snakes and think thats good eatin...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Pacu!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

overbite, pacu


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

damn Pacus


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. you got Pacu...







!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I agree :nod: , I heard those guys can grow up 3' long


----------



## arson1981 (May 10, 2004)

They are mean little buggers though!


----------



## skelebonez (Feb 3, 2004)

i must comment thats a great photo u got of the pacu chasin the feeder


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

I also agree, Nice shot Man! Sweet Pic!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

very nice shot!


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

nice shot, its a pacu


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is a sweet shot! Pic of month for sure.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice photo, now go have a BBQ.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Man,







What a great shot


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

But here's a pic of the month. This baby was caught today at Diamond Lake, weight: 14.5 lbs, 18in. TL Rainbow trout (actually Steelhead, but confined lakes they are recognized as rainbow).

Enjoy:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

arson1981 said:


> They are mean little buggers though!










my pacu's used to take down feeders to


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

hastatus said:


> But here's a pic of the month. This baby was caught today at Diamond Lake, weight: 14.5 lbs, 18in. TL Rainbow trout (actually Steelhead, but confined lakes they are recognized as rainbow).
> 
> Enjoy:


 what time is dinner?


----------



## LilNemoGirl (Jun 30, 2004)

Can someone tell me if this is a Paca or a Piranha? The owner claims they are about 1 month old...maybe 2. Any ideas? Thanks!!!


----------



## LilNemoGirl (Jun 30, 2004)

Woooops, i mean Pacu* ... Thanks!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

pirana, probably P. nattereri.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice shot!! its pacu


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mine was not a "guess" but a fact of the matter:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Pic









But still just a crappy pacu


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

You can tell them apart, by just looking at their bottom and top jaw, then look at them, cuz piranahas are more like short and stout, than long when they are younger, and the fins on pacus are bunch bigger.


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

it is red bellied piranha piranhas and pacus are easy to tell apart by thier jaw structure piranhas have a compact like bulldog face wheres pacus dont.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Mine was not a "guess" but a fact of the matter:


 I agree with Frank, the 2nd is a piranha, the 1st pic in the thread is a pacu


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This thing still being argued?


----------

